# Staubschutz NAS



## Abductee (29. März 2018)

Beim letzten HDD-Upgrade von meinem NAS hab ich mir mal über einen Staubschutz Gedanken gemacht.

Gut ein Jahr Dauerbetrieb:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es in der Richtung praktisch nichts gibt, musste eine eigene Idee her.
Fündig geworden bin ich dann in der Damenabteilung bei den Nylons:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die abgeschnittene Strumpfhose umschließt die beiden perforierten Seitenteile und den Boden.
Ich hab zuerst ein Söckchen probiert, was leider zu kurz war. Passt aber wunderbar auf ein schmäleres NAS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AK39 (29. März 2018)

Gute Idee!
Bitte beschreibe genauer wie Du die Strumpfhose über das Gehäuse geschoben hast. Welches Teil hast du verwendet? Oberschenkel?
Wie hast du die Enden der Strumpfhose verschlossen?


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2018)

Eine ganze Strumpfhose Größe 5-6 (XL?) auf halben Weg zum Schritt abgeschnitten und einfach drübergezogen.
Bei der Front ist dann der vom Werk geschlossene Zehenteil. Der hintere Teil ist mir beim Abschneiden nicht aufgegangen.
Eventuell spart man sich das Abschneiden wenn man Kniestrümpfe nimmt.


----------

